# Tex Shooter Design With Palm Swell (design edited by e-shot)



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello,
Yesterday I cut out and glued the slingshot. The inner part is black or european alder, and the glued stuff is redwood. The design was edited by Irfan (e~shot) for a better palm swell. The slingshot was inspired by Flippinout. Thanks to him!
Here's a video of the making progress:





Thanks for checking out! Thanks Tex- Shooter for the design!

I will upload a video with oiling the slingshot soon.

Aras


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

looks good aras!


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's a picture of it oiled!


Oiling video!


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Realy nice. Great job!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks good!
I have the same thing on my workbench waiting to be finished.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice -- and you got yourself a great slingshot there. I hope you enjoy it for years to come. You are going to become a top craftsman if you keep doing things like this, Aras. I hope you keep it up.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

you made a great job of that







and like dayhiker said u are going to be a great craftsman







keep up the good work - gamekeeper john


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Now that's a Real Beauty and you just can't go wrong with that design.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice work Aras.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Aras, impresive as usual... I like the of using the long strip of sandpaper.. I have some belt sander paper about that thick.. I will have to give that a whirl.

I guess the acorn doesn't fall to far from the tree, I am sure your father is proud of your craftsmanship.

LGD


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Master aras,
That is a very nice slingshot you made. I like it a lot.

I am impress to see that you are improving and just keep going and going. I am happy to see that you are becoming a great crasftsman.Saludos







.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very good job Aras
















BTW, pls tell us the secret how you cut the frame with Mora knife ?


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

you got the PDF for the edit degisen?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Good work young man.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Slingshots rule said:


> you got the PDF for the edit degisen?


I got the PDF already edited from e~shot.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's a good design combining structural strength with a palm swell


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks great! Does a palmswell help with a non hammer grip?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Aras,

Excellent work there my friend!!

The palm swell really helps lock your hand in place for the fork supported grip and will make the Classic Tex shooter shoot even better IMO! You are on your way to being a top slingshot craftsman indeed. Keep it up!


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Looks great! Does a palmswell help with a non hammer grip?


Yes, It really helps holding as Flippinout said.

Thanks everyone for nice comments!


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

An excellent designed superbly crafted...


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's a beauty, very nice craftsmanship.
Martin


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Excelente Aras!

Young blood renewing the art of making slingshots. that gives me pleasure!


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Mora Clipper MG. Greatest knife on earth!

Love the Paracord bracelet.

And great work on the slingshot. It looks great.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

that slingshot looks great.. when you were rasping or filing, you looked all hunched over and uncomfortable.. I do all that work sitting down. i like what you did with the strips of sandpaper.. i have never seen that before.. I can't believe i didn't think of it after seeing a belt sander lol.. silly me.. thanks for sharing.


----------

